# Hohe CPU Temperaturen



## SirJoki80 (16. September 2021)

Moin zsm,


ein Kumpel von mir hat seit ein paar Tagen extreme Temperaturen Probleme mit seinem 5900x & seiner EK AiO (Vadar)

Die Wärmeleitaste wurde bereits erfolglos erneuert (Thermal grizzly Kyronaut)

Von 73 auf 70 Graf im Idle

Für mich sieht das allerdings irgendwie komisch aus. Siehe Anhang

Habt ihr so spontan eine Idee?


----------



## IICARUS (16. September 2021)

Ich sehe da kein Problem dran, aber es gab erst vor ein paar Tagen ein Thema wo von solch eine EK AIO, dessen Pumpe defekt war. Daher mal schauen, ob eine Funktion über Vibration erfühlen lässt oder ob eine Drehzahl davon auch ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. September 2021)

Und vor allem, ob die Temperatur im weiteren Verlauf bei gleicher Minimallast (idle) weiter ansteigt. Das wäre nämlich der Hauptindikator für nicht vorhandenen Durchfluss, oder ob die Temperatur konstant im Bereich 70°C bleibt. Eventuell auch mal mit leichter Last probieren, wie das Verhalten ist.
Ich nehme mal stark an, die Temps waren vorher besser, wie sahen die aus?


----------

